# Transferring coffee grounds from grinder to kalita wave (155)



## khampal (Feb 6, 2017)

I know this seems like a silly question, but I'm curious what people on here are using to transfer their ground coffee into the kalita wave (155) from their grinders?

I originally used the container that comes with the Sage Smart Grinder Pro, but this is too wide and I get a lot of grounds down the side of the filter paper and into the kalita wave/carafe. I now use a mug to pour the coffee in, but I still get some ground coffee into my drink which is obviously not desirable.


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

I don't push the paper filter right down into the brewer to start with, I have it sitting on the top, flared out, so I can easily drop the grounds into it, then press down to the bottom of the brewer & brew.


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

Aeropress funnel is quite handy for this, if you have one


----------



## khampal (Feb 6, 2017)

MWJB said:


> I don't push the paper filter right down into the brewer to start with, I have it sitting on the top, flared out, so I can easily drop the grounds into it, then press down to the bottom of the brewer & brew.


This sounds like a good idea, though I tend to rinse the filter with hot water before (which pushes the filter in) so I'm not sure if this would work.



jlarkin said:


> Aeropress funnel is quite handy for this, if you have one


I had never thought about using a funnel! I think I might buy one.


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

khampal said:


> This sounds like a good idea, though I tend to rinse the filter with hot water before (which pushes the filter in) so I'm not sure if this would work.
> 
> I had never thought about using a funnel! I think I might buy one.


Use the white Kalita Wave papers & there's no need to rinse.

Jam funnel will work fine too.


----------

